# We all can help



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Here is the deal. When I adopted the six kings from Elizabeth she shipped the birds in an eight bird box. This box is bigger than I'll ever use so I shipped it back without any birds at a cheaper rate.

Most of us that deal in birds for pleasure have extra bird shipping boxes around the house. We don't throw them away "just in case." This is that case, Elizabeth can cut some cost if we just mail her some of our shipping boxes. It is cheaper to mail for us cause we mail at the cheapest rate without worry of getting it there and it saves her the price of buying new bird boxes to use. You may not be able to adopt but you can still help the cause by mailing her a box to use. 

Since I asked her before I posted this her email address is:
[email protected]

Just a way to help,
God Bless,
Tony


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I plan on adopting some birds, but need some room first. Sometime this year (I keep saying soon, but everything in the world has happened to delay it) that should happen and I can finally stop feeling guilty for not helping! 
I think I may have an extra shipping box I can send, even if I'm not getting birds anytime soon. I'll see what I can find  I think we also have some of the medium sized boxes at the club house from last year's auction, IF no one else has claimed them.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Big T--that's a wonderful idea. Nice of you to think of it. I'm sure every little bit helps.


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*8 & 2 bird boxes needed*

Thank you SO much Tony for the wonderful idea and for posting it. MickaCoo especially needs 8 & 2 bird boxes (we have a good supply of 4-bird boxes right now and limited storage space).

And- we REALLY need adopters.


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Elizabethy said:


> Thank you SO much Tony for the wonderful idea and for posting it. MickaCoo especially needs 8 & 2 bird boxes (we have a good supply of 4-bird boxes right now and limited storage space).
> 
> And- we REALLY need adopters.


Alright, I will send you a two bird box, since I have a few.

Tony


----------



## Big T (Mar 25, 2008)

Bump, she relly could use a box or two.

Tony


----------

